# Pizza Dough in 45 seconds



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Made a separate thread for this so it’s easily found for those
pizza lovers.

1 tablespoon yeast ( or 1 pkg yeast)
1 cup luke warm water
3 cups flour
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt. ( if your using kosher salt you
can use a bit more)

dissolve yeast in water (put a bit of the sugar in the 
warm water - that makes the yeast bubble up faster)

place flour in the food processor...add the yeast mixture, salt
sugar, and olive oil...
Wiz up for about 45 seconds until it pulls away and forms a ball.
if it’s too dry add more water, if it’s to wet add more flour.

Empty onto floured counter and kneed for 20 to 30 seconds.
place in big oiled bowl, turning one to completely cover dough
in oil...cover with plastic wrap and let rise.

After it rises you can cut it in half for two 10” pizzas or 
leave it whole for a big pizza.

You can also put it into plastic bag and freeze.

chefs note...my friend told me that in his restaurants they use
king arthur’s flour...I bought it but haven’t tried it yet.

This recipe started out as Dom DeLuise’s mother’s recipe,
I added the sugar, and salt and doubled the olive oil to
2 tablespoons.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Isn't it better if you cook it?:wink2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Isn't it better if you cook it?:wink2:


It depends on how lucky you feel!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey Knot. Did you ever get a kitchen scale? One that will weigh to 0.00 oz. or to 0.00 grams. For me it makes things much easier. For instance 1 lb. of AP flour will be 3 to 3 1/2 cups volume measure, probably average 3 1/3 cups. 1 lb. cake flour or pastry flour will be 4+ cups. When I find a bread formula I like I work with it using weight measure until I get it like I want it. It is then exactly reproducible each time I make it. No more fiddling around adding a little more flour or water to get it just right. Weight measure also applies to any other ingredients be they liquid, solid or fat. Also makes it easier to scale up or down a recipe.

Have you heard of the "dough percentage"? If so you know it is a professional bakers method of measuring ingredients. Are you familiar with The Fresh Loaf forum? It's a place for amateur bakers and artisan bread lovers. Here is some information on baker's math.

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/handbook/baker039s-math


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wooley, I have always thought the "sifting" step was needed to fluff up the flour so it would measure more consistently.

I have recently been considering a scale, being a numbers person, and will pick one up soon. Converting cups to ounces seems like a natural.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> Wooley, I have always thought the "sifting" step was needed to fluff up the flour so it would measure more consistently.
> 
> I have recently been considering a scale, being a numbers person, and will pick one up soon. Converting cups to ounces seems like a natural.
> 
> Bud


So did I then I discovered the "scoop and sweep" method. Scoop the flour and level the measuring cup. This seems to pack the flour somewhat. Either will work but then you've got the fiddling around to get the dough smooth and silky or whatever is needed. A volume of sifted flour will weigh less than scooped flour.

If you really want to get deep into it look around The Fresh Loaf forum for "percent hydration" and get thoroughly confused. Each ingredient is a percentage of the total moisture in the dough and can be accounted for as part of the moisture added. I'm not that good or anal retentive enough of a baker to worry about it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I got the digital scale at Walmart.

Truthfully though, I hardly ever use it, ya know being Italian
and all, making bread, doughs and cooking comes naturally. :vs_laugh:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I got the digital scale at Walmart.
> 
> Truthfully though, I hardly ever use it, ya know being Italian
> and all, making bread, doughs and cooking comes naturally. :vs_laugh:


Well OK.










:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> chefs note...my friend told me that in his restaurants they use
> king arthur’s flour...I bought it but haven’t tried it yet.


Supposedly Antimo Caputo 00 is the shiz for pizza dough flour, but I don't see why a King Arthur 00 wouldn't be fine too.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, my problem with pizza dough is carbohydrates and the need to lose another bunch of weight. Down 60 with 80+ more to go.

But I do fall off the wagon occasionally and enjoy a Pizza. I could probably eat them for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Supposedly Antimo Caputo 00 is the shiz for pizza dough flour, but I don't see why a King Arthur 00 wouldn't be fine too.


I've heard of Antimo Caputo 00 flour but never searched for it.



Bud9051 said:


> But I do fall off the wagon occasionally and enjoy a Pizza. I could probably eat them for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.
> 
> Bud


I do eat them breakfast, lunch and dinner. Just ate the last piece of a 16" pizza. That doesn't mean I do that all the time or couldn't forgo a bunch of carbs.


----------



## Magnifica (Jul 16, 2019)

The dough is amazing!!!!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I finally made another pizza a couple days ago, my usual dough recipe except I added 2 tablespoons of sugar. I wasn't cardboardy the next day so that will be a permanent addtion along with the 3 T EVOO I forgot to put in.:biggrin2:


----------

